# Ne=Colorful, Ni=Colorless



## RK LK (Sep 19, 2013)

Would this be a good (and simple) description?

Ne-doms when they talk paint really epic and colorful stories with their words. Their words bring up clear mental pictures though they might be far out there. For example, 'a ninja riding a unicorn while on mescaline' is a ridiculous idea but is a clear imagination. (Ne-doms can be extremely practical and helpful. Not trying to stereotype them too much.)

Ni-doms deal with un/subconscious intuitions which are hard to define and visualize. They rely on their extraverted Judging function to add a communicative form to their intuitions. It's unnecessary to explore a large variety of topics since one single topic can express a variety of different intuitions. (Notice the lack of clear, visual words in this Ni description compared to the Ne). 

Not sure how this would work if Intuition is an auxiliary function.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't think you're sure how it works as a dominant function.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

As dominant functions, I'd say Ni is more like a rich, deep blue-purple, lightening and darkening within a narrow range in a slow, pulsing pattern, whereas Ne is more like sparkly rainbow vomit.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

RK LK said:


> Ni-doms deal with un/subconscious intuitions which are hard to define and visualize.


Hard to visualise is incorrect - my inner world is visualised with such ease that I 'see' it just as I see the external.

Hard to define? Often times, yes. Our inner vision is not flat, but replete with a plethora of... other... st..

Yeah


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

Picture a field of stars, bright points in the velvet dark, spinning high above you as you lie in the dew wet grass. They spin faster and faster, the points becoming blurs, smearing a rainbow spectrum behind them. You are pulled in, falling away from earth, deeper into the whirlpool, spinning and sloshing, bright sparks of stellar foam streaming over you. You look down and the light is brighter there, the center of the galaxy, so bright that there is no darkness left anywhere. You close your eyes and cover them with your arms, but still the light shines, blinding you, and you fall endlessly into it. You mourn the darkness left behind, as you are reborn in the burning fire.

That's an Ni paragraph, no editing, I just let the words stream out. I love words and I love visual imagery, and have no trouble combining the two.


----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

I suppose if you put us side-by-side it might appear that way. But what it really boils down to is Ne lets you see all its colors (because it's an extraverted function) and Ni is more internally colorful (because it's an introverted function). 

In a lot of ways I think an Ni user's world is more colorful. My inner world is very intense and vivid. I often wonder why the external world itself isn't more colorful. Remember that all Ni users also have Se which is associated with bright colors and all that stuff that impacts the senses. 

As an example, just look at my own personal photography in my avatar and signature. I often use filters to make things brighter and more vivid than they actually are, thus representing my bright internal world. Same goes with all my writing and lyrics. I'm always striving to create intense word pictures. And I often like pops of bright colors in my style of dress as well.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

more evidence that black metal itself is INTJ.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Intuition as a whole deals with imagery. I would say that one's own ego preference is more likely to color which one that is deemed colorful rather than a specific orientation being so.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

My inner world is nearly colorless. Black and white, with gray shades. Everything takes place in a pitch black vacuum, white and grey light breaking the void, which is where the ideas come from. Vertically oriented, everything descending downwards and inwards towards an unknown center as I think.

Color is an almost entirely external phenomenon for me. My dreams are monochrome, or tinted in rust brown. Happiness is a light, steel grey, and inspiration is pure white while sadness is pitch black. Anger is also colored white, not the usual red people associate with it -- if I'm feeling intense rage towards something, the colors of the world shift towards white, like someone has turned the tone way up in an image processor. I never "see red".

I swear, I'm not depressed. And my color perception is perfectly normal. My intuition is simply devoid of any color, a world of sterile, abstract, chaotic imagery. My Ni is, quite literally, "colorless".


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

Zamyatin said:


> My inner world is nearly colorless. Black and white, with gray shades. Everything takes place in a pitch black vacuum, white and grey light breaking the void, which is where the ideas come from. Vertically oriented, everything descending downwards and inwards towards an unknown center as I think.
> 
> Color is an almost entirely external phenomenon for me. My dreams are monochrome, or tinted in rust brown. Happiness is a light, steel grey, and inspiration is pure white while sadness is pitch black. Anger is also colored white, not the usual red people associate with it -- if I'm feeling intense rage towards something, the colors of the world shift towards white, like someone has turned the tone way up in an image processor. I never "see red".
> 
> I swear, I'm not depressed. And my color perception is perfectly normal. My intuition is simply devoid of any color, a world of sterile, abstract, chaotic imagery. My Ni is, quite literally, "colorless".


I can't imagine living in a world like that (your subjective inner world I mean). Colors are essential to my being, although I do dress in black most of the time (sometimes with "pops of bright colors", as someone else here said. Btw I also use filters to brighten up pictures, and so did my former ISTP friend). I love deep, rich, intense colors, and my imagination is not short of them.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Miya said:


> I can't imagine living in a world like that (your subjective inner world I mean). Colors are essential to my being, although I do dress in black most of the time (sometimes with "pops of bright colors", as someone else here said. Btw I also use filters to brighten up pictures, and so did my former ISTP friend). I love deep, rich, intense colors, and my imagination is not short of them.


I imagine most people who see in colors would find it hard to bear. I like it, though. There's a certain calmness and purity to it. It's a world of thought. If I had any control over it, the only colors I would feel comfortable adding to it would be dark blues and blueish-grays, but even then, I think I prefer it without blue.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am a dominant Ne, and when I'm in a better mood, my wardrobe looks like Lisa Frank. I think I'm also a pretty good writer, when I'm up to the task. So I've been told...

I chose my profile picture because of the colors. And because I miss LA


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

No.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

No?


----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Zamyatin said:


> I imagine most people who see in colors would find it hard to bear. I like it, though. There's a certain calmness and purity to it. It's a world of thought. If I had any control over it, the only colors I would feel comfortable adding to it would be dark blues and blueish-grays, but even then, I think I prefer it without blue.


I guess it really just goes to show that Ni is all about subjectivity. Our inner worlds are all our own, completely subjective to the user. But it seems as if we all identify with that inner world, whatever it may be.


----------



## RK LK (Sep 19, 2013)

Green Girl said:


> Picture a field of stars, bright points in the velvet dark, spinning high above you as you lie in the dew wet grass. They spin faster and faster, the points becoming blurs, smearing a rainbow spectrum behind them. You are pulled in, falling away from earth, deeper into the whirlpool, spinning and sloshing, bright sparks of stellar foam streaming over you. You look down and the light is brighter there, the center of the galaxy, so bright that there is no darkness left anywhere. You close your eyes and cover them with your arms, but still the light shines, blinding you, and you fall endlessly into it. You mourn the darkness left behind, as you are reborn in the burning fire.
> 
> That's an Ni paragraph, no editing, I just let the words stream out. I love words and I love visual imagery, and have no trouble combining the two.


 How would your paragraph be distinguished from an Ne users?


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

RK LK said:


> How would your paragraph be distinguished from an Ne users?


It might not be that distinguishable. My point was really just that my inner Ni using world is full of color. But you could argue that the lack of outward references and the way it sticks to one idea (falling into a light filled universe) is more indicative of Ni at work than Ne. An Ne stream of consciousness paragraph would be more likely to jump from idea to idea, pulling them together.

Also, the theme of falling into things, tunnels or whirlpools or spirals, comes out a lot in my dreams and creative writing. I think that for me it is a symbol for going down into the unconscious, below my conscious thought. It has little or no connection to the outer world, and I associate that inward travel with Ni, not Ne.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

pmj85 said:


> Hard to visualise is incorrect - my inner world is visualised with such ease that I 'see' it just as I see the external.


Woould you be willing to expand on what you mean by this?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

reckful said:


> As dominant functions, I'd say Ni is more like a rich, deep blue-purple, lightening and darkening within a narrow range in a slow, pulsing pattern, whereas Ne is more like sparkly rainbow vomit.


*
That was deep, meaningful, descriptive, and colorful. *


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I see colors with people. Generally, colors, sound, and emotions are connected for me - so the colors depend on the overall impression the person rubs off onto me. Therefore the colors that I see with people do not reflect themselves, such as spiritually and auras, but more in a intrapersonal way. When I experience the colorful patterns when around people; extroverts are a generally sheer , and introverts wear their colors thick and smooth, as velvet. Ex: extroverts as a thinner string on a string instrument, and when plucked, has a wider vibration and blur. And see introverts as a thicker string, which the vibration is internal.

People with Ni radiate more rich dark cool colors in their . Navy, deep violet, forest green, silver, and deep pink. When Ni change moods, the texture of the color changes. See it as, their radio station becomes more static. In contrast, people with Ne have light colors, as well as gold, vivid *blue* maroon, brown. When moody, instead of pattern change like Ni, the colors change. Instead of static, the radio turns to closest radio station. So i generally understand why people would say Ne is "rainbow" *nods to @reckful earlier post* but it's smooth and clear transition, and not as sickening as rainbow vomit. 

But also, when I type according to synaethesia it's always just a general reading. I learned from a younger age, not everyone who gives me navy is an ENTJ. Each person has their OWN color. My ESTP cousin (inferior Ni) gives me a lot of dark red. But my ISTJ (inferior Ne) best friend is a sheer silver.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Mental images in two people's heads never match.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

If we're going to use a color analogy, in terms of how Ne's and Ni's communicate, I would correlate Ne with a spectrum, and Ni, being more like one intense color at a time, because Ni will take one concept and look at more in

I find Ne's talk about a lot of their ideas and concepts, and can quickly go from one thing to another. Whereas, I find, Ni's will have the same amount of ideas as what Ne's express in their minds, but will usually express what's relevant to the topic. the extroverted judging function probably plays a big part on what the Ni chooses to talk about, in terms of Ni, but I imagine, the auxiliary introverted judging function may determine what the Ne will choose to relate or refrain from relating, as well. 

I know this might be slightly off topic, but, I often find that hearing Ne types talk, often sounds like what the inside of my mind is like. I find my mind also plays with a bunch of different ideas or possibilities, but I only have the energy to focus on one and pursue it.


----------



## StoneMoon (Dec 23, 2013)

Ne would be all the possible colours and shades that are born from the primary colours.

Ni would be the primary colours that all possible colours and shades can be followed to.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

reckful said:


> As dominant functions, I'd say Ni is more like a rich, deep blue-purple, lightening and darkening within a narrow range in a slow, pulsing pattern, whereas Ne is more like sparkly rainbow vomit.


But you lap up that rainbow vomit like kittens!


----------



## Metal Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

I hate color, but probably only because i'm color blind and it's tormented me since middle school.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> I see colors with people. Generally, colors, sound, and emotions are connected for me - so the colors depend on the overall impression the person rubs off onto me. Therefore the colors that I see with people do not reflect themselves, such as spiritually and auras, but more in a intrapersonal way. When I experience the colorful patterns when around people; extroverts are a generally sheer , and introverts wear their colors thick and smooth, as velvet. Ex: extroverts as a thinner string on a string instrument, and when plucked, has a wider vibration and blur. And see introverts as a thicker string, which the vibration is internal.
> 
> People with Ni radiate more rich dark cool colors in their . Navy, deep violet, forest green, silver, and deep pink. When Ni change moods, the texture of the color changes. See it as, their radio station becomes more static. In contrast, people with Ne have light colors, as well as gold, vivid *blue* maroon, brown. When moody, instead of pattern change like Ni, the colors change. Instead of static, the radio turns to closest radio station. So i generally understand why people would say Ne is "rainbow" *nods to @_reckful_ earlier post* but it's smooth and clear transition, and not as sickening as rainbow vomit.
> 
> But also, when I type according to synaethesia it's always just a general reading. I learned from a younger age, not everyone who gives me navy is an ENTJ. Each person has their OWN color. My ESTP cousin (inferior Ni) gives me a lot of dark red. But my ISTJ (inferior Ne) best friend is a sheer silver.



I sort of get like a taste. People are usually some kind of drink. Hot cocoa or cold water or lemonade etc. 
if i were to associate the tastes to types, I'd say... 
Ne is often carbonated. I suspect a lot of the warm-liquid-mug types are some kind of Fe or maybe just F? Fi sometimes has something of an acerbic kick aftertaste, or maybe it's like dark coffee, not the first sip of it but several sips in when the bitterness has turned almost sweet. ISTJ is often a specific flavor of water... sometimes more mineraly, sometimes sweeter.



I don't really see the rainbow vomit for Ne...



dulcinea said:


> If we're going to use a color analogy, in terms of how Ne's and Ni's communicate, I would correlate Ne with a spectrum, and Ni, being more like one intense color at a time, because Ni will take one concept and look at more in
> 
> I find Ne's talk about a lot of their ideas and concepts, and can quickly go from one thing to another. Whereas, I find, Ni's will have the same amount of ideas as what Ne's express in their minds, but will usually express what's relevant to the topic. the extroverted judging function probably plays a big part on what the Ni chooses to talk about, in terms of Ni, but I imagine, the auxiliary introverted judging function may determine what the Ne will choose to relate or refrain from relating, as well.
> 
> I know this might be slightly off topic, but, I often find that hearing Ne types talk, often sounds like what the inside of my mind is like. I find my mind also plays with a bunch of different ideas or possibilities, but I only have the energy to focus on one and pursue it.


yes, sort of like that. a radial color gradient.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Well... I certainly like to use some colorful language...


----------



## IsamuSDF7 (Jul 4, 2014)

RK LK said:


> Would this be a good (and simple) description?
> 
> Ne-doms when they talk paint really epic and colorful stories with their words. Their words bring up clear mental pictures though they might be far out there. For example, 'a ninja riding a unicorn while on mescaline' is a ridiculous idea but is a clear imagination. (Ne-doms can be extremely practical and helpful. Not trying to stereotype them too much.)
> 
> ...


I have a rich imagination filled with imagery.


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Mental images in two people's heads never match.


That's true. We never can never see the world from another person's eyes. It's just us looking through our eyes looking through their eyes. And we can never truly experience another person's experiences by walking in their shoes with our own feet. 

Yet somehow, we can still understand each other.


----------



## Castle (Jan 25, 2014)

Mi INFP friend says my personality is colorful and loves hearing my stories while other people say I just have this lightness and my colors would be light purple.... my INFP friend says I remind her of warm colors because I was tan I guess. 

Then there are the people that to me on the other hand would definitely be neon colors because I tend to equate Neon colors with the emotional connection that person makes with me thus they seem to be more in your face like neon colors are and always catching my attention. So pretty much over time the "brightness" changes. The actual color though depends to me more on the mood that person for me. I just can't pinpoint one color on anybody because to me everyone is colorful and some people have colors that I didn't even know existed.


----------



## Ghost Rider (Jul 14, 2014)

My inner world is colorful, symphonic, like an ocean it ebbs and flows.


----------

